# My Journal - July 2008 - Finally Here.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Three Weeks Touring around Europe followed by Ten Months writing it up.

A warts and all insight into our holiday in 2008, It may inspire someone to make their first trip across the channel or cure the most ardent insomniac.

http://www.zozzerweb.com

**NB**

This post originally posted to the Motorhome Info section by mistake.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Zozzer,

I really enjoyed reading that. Great photos too. Well done!


SD


----------

